# Pap Smear for medicare patients



## klp010102 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can someone help me with the billing of pap smears for medicare patients?  

I guess I cant code 9939X for medicare patients and a low risk patient can only have a pap once every 24 months?


----------



## dbeaulieu (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pap smear & Medicare*

Hello-

The HCPCS code Q0091 is used to bill Medicare for the obtaining, preparing & conveying the pap specimen, and the G0101 is for the cervical/vaginal cancer screening and the clinical breast/pelvic exam.  You can also bill an E/M  with a 25 (if there was an encounter separate & identifiable above & beyond the other two codes if there is a medical complaint), or you can bill the 993XX along with the Q0091/G0101.  This means once Medicare paid for the G & Q, you would "carve" that amount off the charge for the 993XX, and the patient would be responsible for the difference...


----------

